

Ask HN: What's the best live blogging/etherpad-like service? - jasonmcalacanis

I've got a research team of three that makes live notes for me in a "ticker" (google doc) to inform my angel investing. They basically profile startups and product information for me, and from that I select startups to meet with it. I'd like to share the real-time ticker with the public, but Google Docs is a just a dog when you invite more than 25 people to it. I'm wondering if there is a live blogging style platform out there that can handle like 10,000 folks watching my researchers type. Thoughts? Etherpad wasn't stable enough sadly.
======
rdl
<https://www.stypi.com/>

------
kwadade
Hey Jason have you heard of Spoken Layer (spokenlayer.com)?

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
No, but I do think it's a very cool idea. Downloading the app right now from
iTunes.

------
howradical
Check out hackpad.

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
we tested etherpad, which hackpad is built on (and google docs is) and it's
just not super stable if you have 50+ folks on it.

~~~
howradical
I've spoken with the founders and from what I understand they basically gutted
and rewrote Etherpad. It's been used at both Pycon and SXSW which I'm assuming
was pretty heavy load.

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
It's great for 10 folks, but I need a 10,000 person solution. _sigh_ , i guess
i need to build it.

~~~
orph
hackpad op here. give me a ping, i think we can support you.

------
philipes
Scribble Live

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
doesn't seem to work for this function. I need something really lightweight. i
think i might have to build it. If there's a developer out there who wants to
work on a live ticker CMS with me please ping me jason AT calacanis.com

~~~
andrewhillman
There are a bunch of extremely light weight blogging/cms engines built w/
node.js. I've seen a bunch on github like
<https://github.com/joehewitt/nerve/> Probably a good place to start if
looking to build your own light weight solution.

